# 28 lb Warsaw Grouper



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Got another one yesterday (09/14).


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool! How deep?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great fish, how you going to cook it?


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

nice one


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

fenderbender said:


> cool! How deep?


225'


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

HankHill said:


> Great fish, how you going to cook it?


My wife's the chef at our house, so I'll leave it up to her. My cooking is so bad, I can screw up Dinty Moore beef stew. :yes:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*"Semi-kill-shot" or "Obama-shot," you decide.*

The shot on this fish was a "semi-kill-shot," for lack of a better term. Instead of hitting the fish in the brain, the spear tip entered the spine about 1" behind the eye. Like Obama, the grouper could move its gills, eyes and mouth...but was paralyzed otherwise. 


Should I change the name to Obama-shot?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

" Should I change the name to Obama-shot? "

+1 :thumbup:

Hey WhackUp, what are you diving to make it to 225'? Not the std Rec Diver, that's for sure.

Great lookin' Grouper bud!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> "
> Hey WhackUp, what are you diving to make it to 225'? Not the std Rec Diver, that's for sure.
> 
> Great lookin' Grouper bud!


Thanks!

I'm diving a rebreather (in Federal waters) on trimix.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm diving a rebreather (in Federal waters) on trimix.


 
You're the man! So, I gather spearing is legal in federal but not in state w/ rebreathers? Don't own 1, so haven't read the reg on it. Know they're costly, but definitely like the idea. I guess you've found some good structure or rig(s). Keep them big, pretty fish coming! :thumbup:
Hey, good luck on your dock too. Recognized ur name when reading the other PFF forum.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks.

Yep, spearfishing with a rebreather is allowed in federal waters and not allowed in Florida state waters.


----------



## tmw234 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one Brian. Definitely and "Obama shot!" hahaha


----------

